# Considering Raw diets



## Dannii14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi All, 

We are considering feeding our pup meals and I am just trying to price this up to ensure its affordable and we can maintain it. I am just trying to work out the feeding amount for raw based on their weight. 

Can anyone help with a quick approximate weight guide of a V 8-10 weeks, 10-12 weeks, 12-14 weeks etc? 
(I have the percentage ratio that is based on their weight but just need their weight to make sense of it) 

Getting lots of conflicting info online and just want to try and get as close to a calculation as possible as don't want to swing the pup back and fourth from raw to kibble as know that's not ideal for their digestion. 

Thanks so so much!


----------

